# Audi USA announces a 2015 TT



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

This was sent to dealers as posted on another TT forum. The announcement confuses me a bit. It does not specifically state that the 2015 will be a Mk 3 and it is unclear what MY or trim the quoted prices and drive trains correlate to. If it is the Mk 3, this would be the first time a TT was sold in the US at the same time it was released worldwide. The leather wrapped roll bars seem stupid since my 3 TT roadsters' roll bars had noticeable pitting from debris strikes after a few years and leather wrap will only accentuate any damage. Also, does the inclusion of a jack imply there is a compact spare too if they are talking about a Mk 3?

Audi MY2015 TT Coupe & Roadster Start of Retail Sales

Today, Audi of America is pleased to announce the introduction of the MY2015 TT Coupe and Roadster. The first vehicle within our portfolio to transition to Model Year 2015, this iconic model embodies both inspired design and all-weather performance.

More standard features and exciting new packages debut on the MY15 TT and TTS models. All models now feature standard heated seats while the 18" 5-arm-Dynamic-design wheels are standard on TT Coupes and Roadsters. The TT will be available with a new S line plus Carbon package, featuring carbon fiber front splitter, mirror housings, and rear diffuser. Upgrades in this package also include lowered S line suspension, 19" 5-arm-Rotor-design wheels in black, Audi exclusive Black Optic exterior package, and gray-painted calipers. Inside, you will find an S line interior with leather / Alcantara® seats, brushed aluminum inlays, and black exhaust finishers while TT Roadsters come with black leather-wrapped rollbars. Additional product information is available in the 2015 Audi Order Guide and the 2015 Audi TT/TTS Product Information Book.

Celebrating the milestone production of 500,000 Audi TT vehicles, a special-edition TTS Competition package priced at $2,500 is included in the TTS offering. Limited to 500 units worldwide, AoA has secured a small quantity for our U.S. market. The TTS Competition will feature 19" 5-arm-Rotor-design wheels in silver, Audi exclusive paint in Imola Yellow or Nimbus Gray, and a fixed rear spoiler. Inside, Baseball Optic seats with an Audi exclusive twist are upholstered in steel gray with Imola Yellow cut edges and contrast stitching. Each vehicle will feature a numbered aluminum plate in the door panels to commemorate this special vehicle, appearing in Coupe or Roadster body style. Please consult your local Audi area team if interested in one of these models.

Additional product features include:
· Heated seats standard

· S line Carbon plus package available for TT

· Audi exclusive black leather-wrapped rollbars for TT Roadster w/ S line Carbon plus package and TTS Roadster with Black Optic plus package

· Tool kit & car jack standard, unless 18" all-season SST tires are ordered on TT


Model Base Price Model Base Price
TT Coupe 2.0T q S tronic $40,350 TTS Coupe 2.0T q S tronic $48,700 
TT Roadster 2.0T q S tronic $43,350 TTS Roadster 2.0T q S tronic $51,700


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

This would be a MkII carryover. *IF* we get the MkIII later this year as a 2015 as well, they'll probably do much the same as what VW has done in the past. There was a MkIV 2005 Jetta and a MkV 2005.5 new Jetta. I sort of expect that we won't see a 2015 or 2015.5 MkIII TT, though.

The inclusion and/or availability of additional features on lower trim levels is a good indication that this is the outgoing model. Audi's done a similar thing on the B8.5 cars recently as they prepare for the B9.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Also confirmed by others*



Dan Halen said:


> This would be a MkII carryover. *IF* we get the MkIII later this year as a 2015 as well, they'll probably do much the same as what VW has done in the past. There was a MkIV 2005 Jetta and a MkV 2005.5 new Jetta. I sort of expect that we won't see a 2015 or 2015.5 MkIII TT, though.
> 
> The inclusion and/or availability of additional features on lower trim levels is a good indication that this is the outgoing model. Audi's done a similar thing on the B8.5 cars recently as they prepare for the B9.


The announcement is definitely for a Mk 2 in 2015. Mk 3 will definitely be 2016 MY. IMO it is now doubtful that it would be introduced as an early 2016 in the US. I'm really depressed. Why would Audi preview a Mk 3 this Spring and kill 2015 sales that are already dismal?


----------

